# Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Design Idea



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 2, 2013)

There you have it folks! A prototype photo of the new 100-400mm from Canon!




Canon EF 100-400 f/4-5.6 L IS II by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr

Sorry guys, it's a fake that I created 
Although maybe the MKII will look something like this!

Jan


----------



## pierceography (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*

And the point of this thread is.....?

Trolls gonna troll, I guess.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*

You need more hobbies bro. Clearly photography is not enough


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*

Well the weather is shite and i've got a week off so figured I would create this. 
Always felt like doing an imaginary 100-400 II because of the wait.


----------



## Skulker (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: waste of time *

You could always try some photography.

It's quite an engaging hobby, lots of possibilities.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*

What a stupid, misleading post.


----------



## greger (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*

You are a Mean,Mean Man! You fooled me with your post. :-[
I am reading reviews of the 100-400 Mark l and have decided to wait for the Mark ll to come out. It will cost more than $2,500.00 and won't come down in price till at least 2 years after it comes out. It will be a sweet lens that will make a lot of people happy. I'll keep using the 1.4 ll and the 2X ll Extender with my 70-200 F4 IS USM till then. I am going to try mounting the 2X and lens on my tripod and use Live View,Manual Focus and cable release to see if I can improve my results over handheld. What I want to shoot is sometimes just a bit out of my reach. ;D 

Good job on creating a Dummy of the 100-200 Mark ll lens. It might look like your pic when it comes out.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*



Jan Jasinski said:


> There you have it folks! A prototype photo of the new 100-400mm from Canon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the EF 100-400 L IS II designer of the award goes to Jan  ... but you "leaked" it too early ... this would have been more appropriate if you waited for a month and posted it on the 1st of April


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*

1. It would be nice to have the word "faked" in the title - "leaked" is at least misleading ...
2. It's a simple (and untrustworthy) fake because it is basically a 2.8 70-200 II. A 100-400 dual ring zoom will have totally different dimensions and the 1.2 m minimum focusing distance doesn't make sense for 400mm focal length - you won't get a real image.
3. With 300 $/€ lenses a faked leak is o.k., but with 1000 or 2000 bucks lenses it might hurt ... whose who decided for a 100-400 mark I or a 5.6 400mm prime.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*

Sorry, but the attempt is pretty lame. If you're going to put up a fake 100-400, your fake should show focal length markings somewhere. No numbers around the zoom ring? More importantly, you're showing a non-extending zoom and it's too short to be 400mm (unless it's a DO lens, in which case you've got the wrong color stripe). Better luck next time.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*



neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry, but the attempt is pretty lame. If you're going to put up a fake 100-400, your fake should show focal length markings somewhere. No numbers around the zoom ring? More importantly, you're showing a non-extending zoom and it's too short to be 400mm (unless it's a DO lens, in which case you've got the wrong color stripe). Better luck next time.



+1


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 2, 2013)

I made a new version, changed in the original post...
I also changed the tittle that was very misleading.


----------



## AprilForever (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*



Jan Jasinski said:


> Well the weather is shite and i've got a week off so figured I would create this.
> Always felt like doing an imaginary 100-400 II because of the wait.



The weather is NEVER too bad to shoot.


----------



## EchoLocation (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*



neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry, but the attempt is pretty lame. If you're going to put up a fake 100-400, your fake should show focal length markings somewhere. No numbers around the zoom ring? More importantly, you're showing a non-extending zoom and it's too short to be 400mm (unless it's a DO lens, in which case you've got the wrong color stripe). Better luck next time.


That was a pretty harsh CR style beatdown Neuro. Take it easy on the poor kid.


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2013)

Skulker said:


> You could always try some photography.
> 
> It's quite an engaging hobby, lots of possibilities.


Yup! It engages all of you AND your bank account


----------



## unfocused (Mar 2, 2013)

1) Yet another reason why we need to bring back Karma ratings;
2) Somebody has too much time on his hands;
3) The tripod ring would never work;
4) Given the anticipated cost of the II version, I'm not sure I care what it may look like.


----------



## Aeronut (Mar 2, 2013)

I like it Jan.  It is nice to have some fun for a change, especially when living in the UK.
Please make me a real one.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 2, 2013)

He is just a teen having some fun...no need to be too harsh in the comments. 
I think his original title was misleading and was in poor taste, but he took the comments and changed the title...so I have no problems with the post as it stands now. Also, he took the input on what the zoom may look like and seems to have made changes (agreed, still very fake looking...but it is still an effort...fake pictures, however rudimentary, still take effort) ...lets not stifle creativity. 

Good try Jan, I am afraid the zoom is going to look a lot stubbier than your sample...hope ya enjoyed the photoshopping


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 2, 2013)

Cheers!
Wasn't expecting so much hate... It's just something for fun and people take it so seriously, relax for god's sake.


----------



## jrista (Mar 3, 2013)

Jan Jasinski said:


> There you have it folks! A prototype photo of the new 100-400mm from Canon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why does the silver band on the lens say 200mm? If you wanna fake people out, you need to do a MUCH better job.


----------



## kennephoto (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*



neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry, but the attempt is pretty lame. If you're going to put up a fake 100-400, your fake should show focal length markings somewhere. No numbers around the zoom ring? More importantly, you're showing a non-extending zoom and it's too short to be 400mm (unless it's a DO lens, in which case you've got the wrong color stripe). Better luck next time.



This is humorous! The lens is too short? It's a picture of a fake how do you know the dimensions? You're right about the tripod mount not working because again it's a fake. I don't know why people are upset about this post, kudos to you for doing something canon is hopefully doing making a lens people want! And if the weather is crappy don't go shoot, I can't wait for April for the first cars and coffee!!


----------



## kennephoto (Mar 3, 2013)

jrista said:


> Jan Jasinski said:
> 
> 
> > There you have it folks! A prototype photo of the new 100-400mm from Canon!
> ...



It says "zoom" not 200mm if anything it says 100-400mm


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Mar 3, 2013)

So I take it quite a fair bit of CR doesn't take humour very well?
Come on guys the poster was just having fun and well it's fun to see people throw out ideas.
Stop criticising so harshly. It's only a picture.


----------



## kennephoto (Mar 3, 2013)

BrandonKing96 said:


> So I take it quite a fair bit of CR doesn't take humour very well?
> Come on guys the poster was just having fun and well it's fun to see people throw out ideas.
> Stop criticising so harshly. It's only a picture.



+1 amen to that!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 3, 2013)

Image manipulation is a very important part of photography.... ability to use tools like photoshop is a great photography skill..... we learn by doing, and sometimes what we learn is not what we set out to learn.

Good for you!


----------



## jrista (Mar 3, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Jan Jasinski said:
> ...



Oh, didn't realize you could click for a larger version. I see ZOOM, but it doesn't say anything else... 

The fixed hood is interesting. Not sure I'd go for that...


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Canon 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II Leaked!!*



Jan Jasinski said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Image manipulation is a very important part of photography.... ability to use tools like photoshop is a great photography skill..... we learn by doing, and sometimes what we learn is not what we set out to learn.
> ...




Thanks. I honestly don't see the problem with making this. I remember someone made a 24-70 f/2.8L IS or some zoom lens and it looked legit. Did he get battered on? No.

I'm a fresh member here at CR but many users seem too uptight. Go over to POTN where users seem much more friendly. Unless your all pissed because you were hoping the 100-400II was real.

The hood was meant to be detachable ;D But yet again it's a fake.


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 3, 2013)

at least its got a lens hood as part of the package, a lot that canon could learn from on many lenses possibly


----------



## Fleetie (Mar 3, 2013)

glongstaff said:


> at least its got a lens hood as part of the package, a lot that canon could learn from on many lenses possibly


As far as I am aware, all "L" lenses come with a hood (if one can be used with the lens, anyway) and a pouch or other container. (The 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II comes with a very nice zip-up white semi-stiff-fabric carrying container.)

Also, some time ago on here, it emerged that in some markets (far-east, IIRC) at least some of the non-L lenses come with hoods, but not here in the UK.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 3, 2013)

Jan Jasinski said:


> Wasn't expecting so much hate... It's just something for fun and people take it so seriously, relax for god's sake.


Its not hate ... it is pure jealousy ... jealous that they couldn't come up with an equal or better idea. I thought your post was fun ... but I still feel April 1st would have been more fun, coz you would have made fools of a few jealous folk  Cheers.


----------



## kennephoto (Mar 3, 2013)

Didn't know there were so many photoGs without sense of humor. Lighten up! I still love this photo you made, send it canon.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 3, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> Didn't know there were so many photoGs without sense of humor. Lighten up! I still love this photo you made, send it canon.


+1


----------



## FTBPhotography (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought it was a fun post, and I like the creativity. you old fogies need to lighten up and remove the womens underwear from your back side .


----------



## tomscott (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeese, its just some fun lighten up. 

Especially didn't expect it from the more prolific posters and contributors like Neuro. Just poor if you ask me, you should know better.

Thats why I don't contribute much to this forum because its such a harsh environment. The BMW forum I belong to is so much more chilled and friendly and you can express anything without being bashed. But then its age range is probably higher and more mature.

BTW dont let these people get to you, playing is the best way of learning.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

FTBPhotography said:


> I thought it was a fun post, and I like the creativity. you old fogies need to lighten up and remove the womens underwear from your back side .


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D LMAO


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 6, 2013)

Fleetie said:


> glongstaff said:
> 
> 
> > at least its got a lens hood as part of the package, a lot that canon could learn from on many lenses possibly
> ...




Its the Non L Series lenses I was meaning mainly......but I'm sure I cam across an article not so long ago on a site selling on eof the L Series lenses where the hood was extra


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 6, 2013)

glongstaff said:


> Fleetie said:
> 
> 
> > glongstaff said:
> ...



I fell for a fly by night grey market offer a while back...my 70-200 f/4 L came without hood...also I wasn't quick enough to follow up, so clearly my own fault. But got a good price and the lens was tack sharp...so no regrets. But I am told all major legitimate dealers include the hood on all L's here in the US regardless of US warranty or grey market.


----------

